# UK Summer National 2018 - Photographs



## Old Wiltshire

-
BBR UK SUMMER NATIONAL - 2018

The UK Summer national is one of four annual shows put on by Alan Blakeman and his team at the BBR Magazine.

https://onlinebbr.com/

This years show took place over the weekend of the 7[SUP]th [/SUP]/ 8[SUP]th[/SUP] of July.
-
I have already put these posts up on both the UK and Australian forums and now here for those that may have an interest.. 
-

http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/

https://www.ozbottleforum.com/

-
Some may have already seen posts concerning the show put up on social media sites, however, I like to think the forum based formats
tend to be a bit more durable with the added bonus of being able to present and lay things out as I want, however,
due to the text and image restrictions on this site I have had to split it into several sections.

-



-

PART I - THE SHOW - SATURDAY 7th JULY 2018

One of the highlights of this particular show was the launch of the long awaited ‘Historical Guide to Advertising Pot Lids' by Bob Houghton, Jim Layden and Paul Taylor.
It has taken 11 years to put this monumental reference work together and it has been received with much acclaim.

-



-



-



-



-



-

I could only attend on the Sunday of this years show so all my photographs are from the second day.
A video taken on the Saturday has been put up on facebook by Ron Jewell which I think captures the essence of the day and is linked below.

-






https://www.facebook.com/ron.jewell.3958/videos/419146051939145/






-



-

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART II -  THE SHOW - SUNDAY 8th JULY




 

　
I could only attend on Sunday this year and with a long journey from Wiltshire up to Yorkshire I always try and allow plenty of time for the unexpected.
This usually results in an early arrival one of the advantages of which is the chance to have a walk around in relative peace and quiet.
The show is located  at the Elsecar Heritage Centre in South Yorkshire which was the site for both coal mining and iron working from the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] century.

-
http://www.elsecar-heritage.com/
-




-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-

OUTSIDE SETTING UP

-



-



-



-




Show organiser, Alan Blakeman.

-
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART III -  THE SHOW - SUNDAY 8th JULY


OUTSIDE STALLS

-



-




The outside who's where plan.

-



-



-



-



-




Side by side, the stalls of Keir Lewis and Paul Barker who both now reside in France.
I have a ‘penchant’ for European and American items and I kept getting drawn back here.
Keir has lived in France for the last 20 years and it was interesting to chat with him about collecting in France and what was available.
Of the seven items I bought at the show five were from here, I can only speculate as to what I may have missed on Saturday!! 

-




Keir's straight to the point message and Pauls more restrained approach!
Paul has probably the most comprehensive collection of Victorian ointment pots and his web site is well worth a visit.

-
https://sites.google.com/site/ointmentpots/
-




-



-



-



-




A double seal on this one.
-
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART IV -  THE SHOW - SUNDAY 8th JULY


OUTSIDE STALLS

-



-



-



-



-




Another double seal with the lower one looking like the British coat of arms?

-



-




Take your pick, sorry shovel!

-

BOOT FAIR

Now called a 'Sunday Car Rear End', sounds like a traffic accident!
By the time I got around there to have a look the apparently 'mad rush' was all over.

-



-



-



-



-

Much more to follow but I do not want to swamp the site all in one go!!

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART V -  THE SHOW - SUNDAY 8th JULY


INSIDE STALLS

-



-




The inside who's where plan.

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-

Still much more to follow!

-
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART VI -  THE SHOW - SUNDAY 8th JULY


INSIDE STALLS

-




The code on the recruiting show card dates it to April 1915
-




-



-



-



-



-



-



-




If you hadn't already spotted that this 'Bellarmine' is a reproduction then the price should be a good clue!

-



-



-



-



-




A giant display ink, that is a 50p at the base to give it scale.
-

More to follow.
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART VII - COMPETITIVE DISPLAYS

-



-



-



-



-



-



-


-



-



-



-



-



-

COMPETITIVE DISPLAYS - BEST IN SHOW

-



-



-

More to follow
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART VIII - COLLECTION DISPLAYS

All of the collection displays were housed in glass fronted cabinets and have been photographed through the glass
which is quite apparent in some of the images but I hope they convey the quality of the items put up for display.

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-

More to follow.

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART IX - COLLECTION DISPLAYS

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-
More to follow.

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART X - COLLECTION DISPLAYS

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-

More to follow.
​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART XI - THE AUCTION

The live auction is for many the highlight on the Sunday of the National.
I can do no better than use some of BBR's own images to reflect this part of the weekend.

-



-



-



-



-



-



-

SOME OF THE TOP LOTS
It should be remembered that a buyers commission and tax on the commission have to be added to the hammer prices. 

-





Hammer Prices from l to r: LOT 1 = £ 3,300 - LOT 7 = £2,700 - LOT 8 = £1,500

-





Hammer Prices from l to r: LOT 11 = £1,300 -  LOT 12  = £1,100 -  LOT 13  = £2,700

-





Hammer Prices from l to r: LOT  35 = £1,500 - LOT  46 = £7,700 - LOT  47 = £3,200

-





Hammer Price - LOT 52 = £5,900

-





Hammer Price from l to r: LOT 139 = £3,500 - LOT 140 = £1,700 - LOT 143 = £2,400

-

TOP LOT

-




Hammer Price - LOT 144 = £18,000

-

Link to a newspaper site with a short article on the sale of this bottle.


https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/988349/Antique-auction-17th-century-wine-bottle-sells-21-000

-

Youtube link which shows the bottle being sold.








If the above link appears as just a black rectangle the video can be accessed via the link below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAJLEgsoE-Y

-

The link below to the easylive auction site also shows the hammer prices along with photographs and descriptions of each lot.

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ertis/?maxResults=120&currentPage=1&view=grid

-

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-
PART XII - AUCTION PREVIEWS

The BBR offices and sale room are located within the heritage site at Elsecar and are always worth a visit to view lots for some of the their upcoming auctions.

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-

And that, thankfully, is the end!!

​


----------



## shotdwn

Thank you for posting these great pictures of the show. Love the tea kettle inks.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Some absolutely stunning stuff in there!  I love the graphics on the old pot lids, I wish they were more commonly available here.  That's something I would love to have a small collection of if they were more affordable.


----------



## Eric

WOW.... amazing.. wonderful images and items... a total different type of show for me.. these are from a total different era (and location) of bottle and signage that I collect. Love seeing other items that folks collect.
Doubt there was any Nichol Kola or Ver-Vac at this show! Ha...
Thank you for taking the time to post this.. What a great vacation and experience this would make.


----------



## jarhead67

Amazing show! Would be worth a plane ticket just for admittance alone. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Great photography, as usual.  And great visual story-telling.  Thank you!


----------



## Huntindog

Thank you for taking us along...
Someday I'll make it across the pond to attend.


----------



## bostaurus

That was fantastic.  Fun to see all the different items.


----------

